# English person searching for a gym in Japan



## jigstig

Hi

I have recently moved near to Ishikawacho in Yokohama, Japan and I'm keen to find a gym that also has facilities to practice boxing. Only something like a heavy bag.

I also need a swimming pool. Somewhere relatively close to me would be ideal but I will be travelling a fair bit to and from work so it isn't essential.

Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated. I'm also into climbing so any information relating to this would also be appreciated.


----------



## 1con

Hello Jigstig.

I see nobody replied to your question. Wondering if you found any decent gyms by yourself. Personally I am looking for a Muay Thai gym. But if not available, then any gym will do. Only been in Yokohama for a week, so a little lost at the mo. and my Japanese vocab is about ten words, but adding s few more every day.


----------



## Harrygatto

Can't help as I live in Tokyo but, I suggest that you go to The Yokohama Tavern and ask the guys there. Central Yokohama, get the directions from the website.
Just Google Yokohama Tavern and it will be the first entry. Ignore the second one, they are idiots.


----------



## Harrygatto

Also, check the YCAC; again just Google it.


----------



## 1con

Thanks for your help. I will definitely have a look at the YCAC, I have also found a Muay Thai gym "JMC" which I will have a look at when I move closer next week.
Cheers!


----------



## The Craig

Golds gym in bashimichi, good equipment plus a boxing area and relatively cheap


----------

